# Workbench height



## Gareth00 (Jan 1, 2012)

As a beginner I recognise that I need to build the best workbench I can afford, taking into account my low skill level. Planning is essential and that's what I'm doing now, by reading all the stuff on the site and with a couple of books I have. One thing is puzzling me, the height of the bench seems to be a critical factor and I would like to build my bench the same height as my table saw (34") for outfeed. But I'm a bit of a shortarse, I have to stand on a box to scratch my head. Is there a formula or guide to bench height:user height:comfort? I'd be grateful for any advice or observations.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Critical piece of information needed: Your work include significant use of handplanes?


----------



## Weetabix (Apr 3, 2011)

Common rule of thumb, belt height for most hand work but its more convenient to have it be able to double as an outfeed or extension table - hence same height as tablesaw 34-35"


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a work table (not what I would call a bench but a large table) that is my outfeed table as well as my assembly table. It is the height of my table saw and I do well with it. I am 6 feet tall and my belt is 44 inches from the floor. A standard kitchen cabinet is 36 inches tall in the USA. If the 34 inch table is too tall for you then I might consider a large sturdy box that I could slide up to the side and stand on. An 8 inch lift would be a significant difference but surely you wouldn't want to work on something 24 inches tall. Even a 2 or 3 inch lift would change things. You really want a table that doesn't hurt your back from stooping. I think it is all preference. 
Welcome to woodworking!


----------



## BramC (Jan 22, 2012)

The general rule is half of your height + 2" (i've learned that at school, so i assume it's right).


----------



## Gareth00 (Jan 1, 2012)

@Smitty_Cabinetshop - No sir, I'm a total newbie. I had a No.5 plane as a gift at Christmas….still in the box, can't even set it up.

@Weetabix - That's the kind of thing I'm looking for, I'm off to measure my belt height from the floor.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd suggest you design your bench so that you can cut the legs down later if needed - in other words, avoid trestle feet. If you end up using mostly power tools a higher bench is great, and you get an outfeed table. If you get into hand planing, you'll want it lower. If you get into wooden hand planes you'll want it lower still. I'm building a bench now; I'm 6' and I'm aiming for about 32 1/2" height. I'm using a lot more metal hand planes than I thought I would; I've caught the bug.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I am a short person. My bench is 1" lower than my table saw. When I need to use it as an outfeed table I have a reclaimed table top that I put on top to make the height equal. I like a cutting bench to be lower when I use power skill saws ,etc. (28" works for me) Then when I am hand planing I like it higher. I have a portable bench that I mount on TOP of bench to get the height I want.
Like jmos said. be able to adjust the height later if you want to without rebuilding everything. Use it for awhile and find a COMFORTABLE height for *YOU* !
Best way to learn how to use that #5 is to *GET IT OUT OF THE BOX….....*then make shavings….you will like it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Gareth, Welcome to Woodworking!

Then I'd have to say John ^ has it right: Make the workbench the height your thinking, to fill the role of outfeed table, but keep the leg design such that it can be lowered. I say that because you may find your bench being no where near your tablesaw when and if you ever get into hand tool woodworking… For me, the tablesaw gets stuff (raw material) into dimension. Other tools make projects. But your results can (and likely will) vary. So stay flexible, make it the way you want it, rules of thumb are good for that!, and have fun!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, just figured I'd piggyback on this thread with my own related question.

I'm 5'10" and I got mixed results using different approaches listed here. If I were to make a bench at the height of my belt, I get 40 inches. But If I take the approach of dividing my height in half then adding two inches, I get 37 inches.

And yes, I plan on doing a fair amount of hand work. Using a bench as an outfeed table would be nice, but I can always make a flip-up extension attached to my table saw instead if need be.

What say you folks?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm just shy of 5'10" and my bench is 34" high. Only do hand tool work on it. Why that height? It's within an inch of my table saw, radial arm saw and assy bench. And less seemed too short. With legs, it could be cut shorter if needed, but it's fine for me. For what it's worth.


----------



## graywolf (Jan 10, 2011)

The general rule of thumb I always used is standing relaxed the work bench for hand tools should be to the hieght of the knuckle of your pinky finger and your hand. Power tools at about the waist. I'm 6' 4" tall and my hand tool bench is 34". That puts my knuckles pretty close to the floor. So it really depends on your comfort and what type of work you want to do.
Regards, Richard


----------



## Gareth00 (Jan 1, 2012)

This is all terrific feedback and just the kind of input I was looking for. I now recognise the need to incorporate bench legs that can be shortened later. I'd have never come up with that for myself. Thanks everyone for commenting and for the warm welcome.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

How good is your eyesight? :^)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Gareth: Now get that bench built and get out that #5… You've got work to do!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm a shade over 6' and I prefer ~34" for hand tool work and ~37" for general work bench / power tool work.

I've never cut dovetails by hand, but I believe the general theory is that for chissel work, you want to take advantage of your body weight. by positioning yourself more over the work, with your arms straight, you can transfer gravity forces down onto you workpiece more readilly. The same goes for hand planes.

This kind of hand work benefits from a lower work bench. And guys who do it all day long will tell you that they fatigue less quickly.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Isn't the optimum working height supposed to be wrist height? Don't go off belt height - look at Simon Cowell.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm 5'-10" and I followed advice in Chris Schwarz's book on Workbench Design and Theory. My bench is 34", determined by what height I can stand beside and place the palm of my hand flat down on the top without bending my knees or elbow. Works for me.

I plan to build a bench on a bench for dovetail work and other things I need to see close up.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

schwarz's formula is as crank says. it only matters if you'll do a lot of hand work. if not 34" is a nice off fall table from the table saw. i'm 5'8" and mines at 33"


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm 6'4" and my bench top is 38", my router table top is at 48" and both are just right for me. I raised most of my tools to make things easier on my bad back. My bench top is 3/4" lower than my tablesaw top to clear the miter bar as it serves as my outfeed table.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Planing with a dull bade? Wow, harsh…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I edit, get over it. Implying that anyone with a shorter bench is compensating for dull blades is harsh. I stated my opinions above. They were supportive and encouraging.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I think it's time for me to 'unwatch' this thread. I thought this only occured on non shop topics. Lets try to all get along, huh?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Stand with palms flat on work surface. That's your bench height. Or any other formula ya want…......
Palms flat is the classic rule of thumb.
Bill


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Workbench for power tools =>taller
Workbench for traditional hand tools => shorter.

Adusjust accordingly to type of work you are more likely to encouneter.
I do believe Schwarz' suggestion for workbench height for traditional hand tool work should be around the palm of your hand.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

My sincere apology to all. I was clearly in the wrong frame of mind when reading Chipmunk's comments, a by-product of time spent getting aggravated at the total lack of civility in the non-shop threads. I've sworn off of them before, but like a moth to flame, it's so very hard to turn away from.

Good luck, and good shavings to all.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

It takes a big man to apologize Smitty. Look at the jokes, dogs, and photo threads on non shop. That always brightens my day.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Why not make a bench with adjustable height legs. I seem to recall plans for a bench like that in Shopnotes. I will try and find the issue.


----------



## Bwa (Aug 17, 2010)

I just built a new bench that is 42" tall. It's going to take some getting used to. I'm planning to put a "shelf" table top under the main top so it can be an outfeed table as well, on a lower surface.

I'm 6'2"ish and my back was killing me bending over to do stuff. I found myself loving using my router table because I didn't have to bend over and its top is 48".

The main problem in building a first bench is that you don't have a bench to help, so it's frustrating (I just moved my shop to my detached garage, and my basement bench I built into the wall, so I left it there).

Good luck. And keep in mind there's a lot of overly complex plans out there, but your first bench doesn't have to be so complex, especially if your toolset is limited.

I also strongly encourage you to check your lighting situation and deal with that early on. I just installed 14 track lights in my new shop and I wonder what took me so long to do it. Previously I had 4 clamp lights and a lot of shadows. In my old shop, I put in 9 recessed can lights.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, you probably don't need my comment. My understanding is that the bench height should be at the same height as your elbow to be ideal for handworking. If want to use it as an out feed table for your saw, then a wide platform in front of your bench might not be a bad idea if it's wide enough and long enough.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I will bow to your professional experience on this subject Steve, I'm sure you know what you are talking about, but I have read the elbow height rule in some older woodworking books. Elbow height is pretty darn close to waist height, if not exactly the same. When you are doing some planing it is an advantage to have your right forearm (if you're right-handed) more or less parallel with the bench top and your back relatively straight to prevent strain and to optimize leverage/strength use.


----------



## graywolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I have seen a lot of personal opinions about beanch height shared on this thread and I am not going say that any one is wrong because their not. your work bench should be a height that is comfortable to you as an individual. Why because it's your work bench and you have to work on and live with it so build what your comfortable with. That may mean experimenting with differant heights until you find the height that is right for you. I have also, including myself have read different rules of thumb which do hold some truth about heights that fit your body and all are valid in that they use your body as a referance to a good working height. Now the first cabinet shop I walked into as a young cabinet maker I heard all these rules and more about what I should do. I walk into room full of [email protected] and got a different opinions for every question and over the years it's still true. So my suggestion to any one who asks is to take all this information and there is a lot of it and experiment until you find what's right for you because there are no hard and fast rules to this just good guide lines. Which is a good start. So with all that said, and I don't want to ruffle any feathers around here (I probably will) but I read Chris Schwartz quoated here as to writing his rule at palm height. I don't remember reading that, so I went and blew the dust off my copy of Workbenches from Design & Theory to Construction & Use and this is what I found. Pages 33, 34 is full of good advice. When he wrote the rule that works for him, he stated "Of course everyone wants to know where to start. They want a ballpark idea. So here it is. Stand up straight and drop your arms against your sides in a relaxed manner. Measure from the floor to the place where your pinky finger joins your hand. That has been the sweet spot for me. It might not be right for you." That is page 34 paragraph four. So there it is that is not a hard and fast rule just a guide line. Good luck to all and hope you find this helpful. (now I need to check my spelling)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Well said Richard. We all have to find our own best way in the end.


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Jan 12, 2011)

There are a couple of considerations. First is the type of work you do. FWW had an article a few years ago on this subject and concluded there were three different heights possible 
- palm height = power position for planing and hand tool work
- navel height = control position for portable power tools such as routers
- chest height = detail position

A friend of mine has a "standard height" workbench but has gotten into a lot of inlay work and has a booster bench that raises it to chest height and that booster pretty much remains on the bench.

The other issue is how you are proportioned. I'm 6'5" but have a long torso. My 5'10"-ish wife has the same pants inseam as I do. So half your height +2 would not work for us.d Waist, likewise, is ill-defined. Because of my torso, my belt line (waist?) is pretty low. But some "high pockets" (old geezers who wear their pants "over the hump") might consider their waists much higher.

When I started, I inherited a bench at an apartment that we rented. It was a number of years later when I got more serious and built my own bench to spec, that I discovered having such a low bench was the cause of my backaches after an afternoon in the shop.


----------



## konnon6 (Jan 25, 2012)

Jack_T is right
Make your work bench height ajustable and heavy duty.
my last project weighed in at fourhundred pounds!


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Whatever the choosen height, 
if you handplane a tick slab with a wooden plane while wearing slippers with a thin sole 
or if on the same bench, you handplane a thin board with a metal plane while wearing heavy safety shoes, there might be a difference of a few inches.

What about using a grating to be higher when needed?


----------



## Gareth00 (Jan 1, 2012)

I obviously hit on a subject that brings out views, opinions and passions! The range of heights recommended or suggested is vast, this is all great stuff though. I've been thinking a lot about building my first bench and I now realise that this one won't be my last. I'm definitely a power tools woodworker right now, the hand tool skills may come with practice but for now the dual purpose of bench with outfeed height for my table saw (34") is what I'm gonna go with. Thanks everyone for such a positive response to my first forum post.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I know this is a old topic, but for anyone interested I thought I would post my 2 cents worth. Fact is no matter your height, we are not built the same. I have been building a bunch of mobile stands of late for various tools, and in comparison to store bought tools etc and my little harbor freight workbench I bought, I think stuff is designed for dwarves. I'm only 5'11" but I find if I have to spend much time at all hunched over something at my age that my back starts to ache. Tonight I spent over a hour working with my Ridgid oscillating sander smoothing some boards and when I was done was just as good when I started. I believe it's cause the stand is set up so the table is at a perfect magic 42" in height. Now the trick is everyone's magic number may be different, but it is easy to find I believe. Eyesight of course could change things, but given normal eyesight, have someone measure from the ground to the bottom of your elbow with your arms at a 90 degree angle from your body. No bending, your arms rest comfy on whatever tool. Take tool height and subtract that along with coasters etc and you have the stand height. I have a post about my HF workbench on here in another thread, and even though it is not up to 42" it is so much more comfy after I jacked it up 4" with a mobile stand. I may build some risers for it soon to bring it to that spec.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Whiskers. I think the reason that proper bench height is so contentious is because benches were originally used mostly for planing and chiseling. The idea was to get your weight placed over the plane or chisel so you could use your whole body instead of tiring out your arms and shoulders. That height of course doesn't work for power tools since they do all the work. This has resulted in compromise to accommodate both hand and power tools. I think the norm is about 34 to 36 inches nowadays, but personally I like it higher than that, and I am also 5'11".

I read an amusing article by a 19th century writer who visited an English cabinet makers shop where the benches seemed unusually low. He found that this was because the floors were never swept and the shavings were compacted to a height of about 8". My first thought was that these were some pretty lazy woodworkers, but then I remembered that shops in those days weren't insulated and probably not well heated, so those shavings probably kept the floor insulated and had some 'give' which would make it a lot more comfortable to work on. I'm not sure how their backs were after a days work though!


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Go to paulsellers.com and read his recent blog posts. He is going on a tirade about this right now on his blog


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a woodworker friend who made a comfortable living at it and is now retired and building his workbench.
The basic part is 4 heavy acme threads about 18" long and heavy acme nuts. His bench will be capable of at
least 12" of adustment. There will be gears, chain and a small reversing DC motor to do the work. He has 
some wonderful hand and power tools and plans to play with all of them. He has worked enough to be able
to play now and enjoy it. The height of a work bench is as bad as trying to decide which gun is the best one,
great for a fun discussion over a beer or two, but everyone will go their own way. Hope you all have fun in
the shop. No I do not have a permanent workbench yet, but I might get around to building it someday.
Manana.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I think your friend has the right idea Gus. He can effortlessly adjust the height to suit the tools he is using. A wonderful idea! I hope he joins LJ so we can learn more.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

At my age (71) 38,5/8" is the hight of my bench. Standing tall I have shrunk down to under 5,10" - Suits me perfectly.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

I think Stefang and Gus are on the right track.

Different bench heights for different tasks. I considered using threaded rod with gears and a chain (like a 4 post planer). Ultimately I decided on a simpler approach. But, I am biased!!

Charlie


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Forget about bench height. Woodworking is about making stuff, not about furnishing a theoretical shop. Get started by making something, and using whatever work surface is handy to complete the project. The shop will evolve (along with how high the bench should be).


----------

